# Olsons WPA



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has been out to Olson's this year. I was also wondering if people even fish there anymore. I was told that it used to hold a lot of nice jumbo perch but also it has a lot of minnows.


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

Where Olson WPA at?


----------

